# On a ledge



## Madness (Nov 13, 2012)

Not even sure were to begin. In September my husband said he was contemplating a divorce. I have been through the emotional rollercoaster over the last few months. 
So let's begin with the fact that he says I put him second and that made him feel like I didn't LOVE him. To me I am thinking boy you are sounding awful childish at this moment. 
I then started in on the panic of losing him. But then realized there is nothing to fear. Everything happens for a reason. Yes it would be crappy living on one income again with 2 young boys but I would make due. 
Since September I can count on both hands how many time he has slept in the same bed as me. I ask him every once in awhile because I am just plain frustrated and I get the response I sleep better down stairs.
Yesterday I was getting ready to leave for work. Kissed him goodbye and he responds. Tell your boyfriend I said HI. Really why is he even going there. 
We then went to dinner last night with a group of friends. He said I made a statement that was directed at him. I don't remember it so I am assuming it was some crazy comment about him sleeping on the couch. which the person it was made to has been my friend and confident since this all started. 
again today he brings up the fact that he wants to live by himself. Every time I tell him to move out if that is what will make him happy he never does. 
I am trying to balance a full-time job, school and 2 little boys. There has to be a break somewhere. I feel like I am on a ledge and its going to give way soon.


----------



## Tony55 (Jun 8, 2012)

Madness said:


> He says I put him second and that made him feel like I didn't LOVE him.
> Tell your boyfriend I said HI.
> I am assuming it was some crazy comment about him sleeping on the couch. which the person it was made to has been my friend and confident since this all started.


So, you're here to discuss what might be going on with him?


Who is this confidant you mentioned?
Is the confidant the one he was referring to as "boyfriend"
Who is he claiming to be second place with?

T


----------



## Madness (Nov 13, 2012)

The person I was referring to as a confident is my good friend who is female. 
He says I put him second to everything. First it was my friends wedding which we were both part of and my school work.

I know that when I become involved in something I do it full. He says he knows that he is hyper or high-strong and normally I am calmer and can help him relax but that is not happening now. I feel like I am on pins and needles all the time. It is even hard to concentrate on anything at all.


----------



## Tony55 (Jun 8, 2012)

Who do you think he's talking about when he says "your boyfriend"?

T


----------

